# Diseño de un radio transmisor seguimiento.



## asdbni (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola, buenas, tengo entre manos un trabajito con la universidad y necesito ayuda, estamos trabajando con mariposas y hemos comprado un transmisor de seguimiento para ponerle a las mariposas, es muy sencillo y pequeño y hemos comprobado que la mariposa puede con ella. Pesa menos de un gramos y trabaja en el rango de los 150Hz y con una antena corta. Alguien me podria facilitar los esquemas electronicos para ver si es posible producirlo nosotros, ya que cada transmisor cuesta alrededor de 300€ y necesitariamos sobre unos 15 y se nos va de presupuesto. Gracias.


----------



## alexus (Ene 21, 2010)

pero, miniaturisarlo a tal grado, no se si te sale tan barato, deben ser componentes menos que smd, no tengo ni idea de como se llamen... tenes que hacer la pcb, no es changa!


----------



## asdbni (Ene 21, 2010)

ya, es lo que habia pensado.... pero bueno por probar, si conoceis de algun esquema electronico y me podeis ayudar con los calculos para 150hz.. Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 22, 2010)

150Hz ??? La sola longitud de onda es de varios metros... no habra un error ?.


----------



## fernando celis claros (Ene 26, 2010)

Esta  un poco  dificil


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2010)

anda mucho mas abajo que la banda de 2.2km!!!!

creo que hay un error.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2010)

fernando celis claros dijo:


> Esta  un poco  dificil



no si ponen mariposas mas grandes je je


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2010)

Sera pasivo? postea el transmisor..


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 26, 2010)

Vamos a Google...   
A veeeeeer...  _butterfly migration micro transmitter_ [enter]

Mmmmmm, cual podria seeeeer... Sera esto?







Sacado de: http://jeb.biologists.org/cgi/content/full/208/21/4063



Pesa 0.2g y transmite a ~148 MHz.
Yo veo componentes y bobinas SMD comunes. Bueno , la pila es ultra-mini-mini que no se donde se podra conseguir 


Sera cuestion de buscar las pastillas de Chiquitolina del Chapulin Colorado...


EDITO:

Recien veo que la pila es Renata 337


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2010)

Chiquito hee.. de todas maneras me parece que es grande para una mariposa comun.. .. tiene 10 milimetros.. Y el receptor?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2010)

quizas este funcione ,de todas maneras cualquier receptor funcionaria mientras que este pueda sintonizar 150 mhz ,


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 26, 2010)

claro que yo hevisto mariposas que sorportaria el circuito que propone eduardo y la bateria puede ser aun mas chica de esas que utilizan los reloj


----------



## tiago (Ene 28, 2010)

desde luego tienen que ser mariposas bastante grandes para cargar con él por pequeño que sea.
La verdadera dificultad está en montarlo a esa esa escala. Si alguien puede montar algo así en plan casero,puede tambien puede ser el amo del mundo.


----------



## asdbni (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola, bua acabo de ver las respues y muchisimas gracias por la ayuda, si supongo que eran 150 mhz, nosotros compramos ya un transmisor a un tio de australia y costo 250€ y se lo pusimos a la mariposa tipo mochila y si que puede con el, pesa 0,5gr , el problema si que puede ser el tema de la bateria...


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 22, 2010)

asdbni dijo:


> Hola, bua acabo de ver las respues y muchisimas gracias por la ayuda, si supongo que eran 150 mhz, nosotros compramos ya un transmisor a un tio de australia y costo 250€ y se lo pusimos a la mariposa tipo mochila y si que puede con el, pesa 0,5gr , *el problema si que puede ser el tema de la bateria*...


Justamente me rectifique en mi mensaje. La pila de la foto es una Renata 337, una pila de reloj chiquita pero que no es ninguna rareza.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-x-Renata-337-SR416SW-Watch-Battery-Very-Fast-post/140355985844


----------



## asdbni (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola, otra vez ya tengo todos los componentes buscados en internet del esquema (  http://jeb.biologists.org/cgi/content/full/208/21/4063  ) pero lo unico que no encuentro es el cristal, no indica mucho en la pagina sobre el, pero supongo que tendra que trabajar en el rango de 25mhz hasta las 250mhz, en la pagina de mega-crystal solo encuentro este  	 	CC6F-T1A pero no se si servira, y ademas no encuentro ningun lado donde poder comprarlo, si alguien me pudiera confirmar si este funciona y algun sustituto equivalente.. Gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 22, 2010)

Me parece que ademas de conseguir los componentes tan chiquitos debes tener la tecnologia en construirlo.. el cristal no lo distingo en la imagen pero haber hay.. en relojes se usan superchiquitos.. desconoco a que clock corresponden..


----------



## asdbni (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola, al final me he decantado por un cristal de 48 Mhz, ya tengo todos los componentes y el diseño de la placa ( 6mm x 5mm )... ya os cuento que tal me ha ido. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## asdbni (Mar 1, 2010)

Una ultima consulta, sabeis si todos los cristales se pueden sintonizar en el tercer armonico, o tengo que comprar uno especial? yo he pedido este CX5032GB (CX-53F), pero ahora que lo pienso no dice nada del tercer armonico, me servirar para emitir a 144Mhz?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 1, 2010)

Siendo impar no encuentro problemas. Y cual es la fundamental de ese cristal?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 1, 2010)

Los cristales no se hacen resonar "en el 3er armonico" sino en el 3er sobretono (Overtone). Parece lo mismo pero no lo es.

Cualquier cristal puede oscilar en un sobretono, solamente que si no esta fabricado pensando en esta condicion, tendra menos estabilidad y puede dar trabajo hacerlo oscilar.


----------



## asdbni (Mar 1, 2010)

Eduardo, hola, gracias por ayudarme, acabo de comprobar los receptores que tenemos y solo tenemos 2 que trabajan en la banda de 150Mhz a 151.999Mhz, por eso me he decantado por un cristal de 50 Mhz ( 12SMX (B) 50MHz ) , tu crees que este podria funcionar? me podrias aconsejar, ya que los profesores de la carrera que tube no me saben aconsejar o no tienen tiempo... Muchas gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 1, 2010)

En teoria despues de los 10/15 mhz no se pueden tallar mas, con lo que entran en juego los sobretonos. Por eso preguntaba a que frecuencia fundamental corresponde ese cristal..


----------



## asdbni (Mar 1, 2010)

La frecuencia del cristal es de 50Mhz...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 1, 2010)

No hay cristales de 50mhz en fundamental.

Eduardo dice con razon:
*
Cualquier cristal puede oscilar en un sobretono, solamente que si no esta fabricado 
pensando en esta condicion, tendra menos estabilidad y puede dar trabajo hacerlo oscilar.*

Ahora ese de 50mhz de que fundamental es sobretono? prueba a ver si oscila en 150 mhz.

A proposito, para que en 150mhz? tienen un receptor en esa frecuencia?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 1, 2010)

asdbni dijo:


> ...acabo de comprobar los receptores que tenemos y solo tenemos 2 que trabajan en la banda de 150Mhz a 151.999Mhz,


Ese es otro problema... Por un lado la banda es muy estrecha, y como tenes que adaptarte a los cristales miniatura que puedas conseguir --> no esta facil.
Por otro: Que tipo de receptores son? Porque este transmisor no hace ninguna modulacion "elaborada", simplemente manda portadora a intervalos.



> por eso me he decantado por un cristal de 50 Mhz ( 12SMX (B) 50MHz ) , tu crees que este podria funcionar?


Ese me parece gigante. 
Lo ideal seria seria conseguir uno de estos (el de 3.5x2.2x0.70):  http://www.mcrystal.ch/Products/Quartz-Crystals/8---250-MHz/Inverted-Mesa-AT-Cut.aspx  que es el mismo fabricante que el usado en ese circuito (Micro-Crystal)

De paso unificamos proveedores, porque Renata (la pila) y Micro-Crystal pertenecen ambas al grupo Swatch 



Respecto de que eso vaya a andar o no ya es otro tema. No basta que oscile, tiene que ser a maxima amplitud y transfiriendo la mayor energia a la antena si se pretende detectar la mariposa a mas de 2m 

Para eso no te creas que basta copiar un circuito y soldar, porque a esas frecuencias influyen mucho las capacidades e inductancias parasitas. Eso hace que todo circuito de RF necesite un "retoque" despues de montado. 
Si sin tener experiencia en RF ni algo de instrumental eso te marcha de entrada, considerate un tipo de suerte y juga en la loteria la corriente de colector.

Teniendo en cuenta que te cobran 250EU c/u vale la pena probar.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Y con toda esa complicacion que dice Eduardo... si en lugar del minitransmisor se le pone una antena pasiva, como las etiquetas de RFID y se la rastrea con un lector de RFID ?. Las etiquetas son extremadamente livianas, muy pequeñas y no requieren baterias.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 3, 2010)

Tecnogirl, con RFID no podes para este caso al ser algo desordenado como el vuelo de una mariposa.. deberias tener antenas por todos lados y sino tienen presupuesto para los transmisores, menos les alcanzara para llenar de antenas todo un area..

En abejas como vuelven a la colmena, se puede y de hecho lo vi, con codigo de barras..


----------



## asdbni (Ago 4, 2010)

Bueno chicos... despues de tanto tiempo lo he conseguido... entre un amigo y yo compramos todos los materiales SMD 0402... tras diseñar la pcb y soldar los componentes, estubimos dos meses a la espera de que nos dieran cita en un laboratorio de la universidad, cuando fuimos a probarlo, primero probamos el que compramos de australia y no daba señal de vida en el analizador de espectros, entonces probamos el que diseñamos nosotros y TACHAN! ahi estaba el pico.. a 148,625MHZ.. asi que hemos vuelto a pedir mas material para construir unos cuantos mas... si pudiera subir alguna foto la criatura de tan solo 0,3gramos la subiria, pero no se como... Gracias a todos por ayudarme!!!


----------



## XoChe (Dic 18, 2010)

En A Coruña estamos bajo un ataque de ansiedad por ver ese transmisor. 

Salúdos y enhorabuena por el éxito alcanzado.


----------



## emoralesrojas (Nov 3, 2011)

hola a todos, quería saber si es posible que alguien me indicara donde encontrar información acerca de la etapa de diseño de este radiotransmisor.
realmente me interesa el tema, ya que quiero fabricar uno pero me gustaría con características diferentes...
muchas gracias por la colaboración.


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 4, 2011)

aunque lo achiques mucho,las libelulas (dragonfly) no son mariposas,si lo queres poner en mariposas debes conseguir NANOTECNOLOGIA que es re cara y ademas un receptor que tenga MUCHA GANANCIA para que recepcione bien;esto me hace acordar de una pelicula de ciencia ficcion llamada VIAJE FANTASTICO,era de la decada del 1960,se trataba de un presidente de eeuu que tenian que curar del cerebro,habian inventado una maquina que REDUCIA un SUBMARINO al tamaño de un eritrocito o un globulo rojo.Alli eran insertados en el torrente sanguineo del paciente y debian llegar al cerebro,y con un LASER debian destruir el tumor o infeccion que tenia en el cerebro,que re buena pelicula,tipica de esos dias.Volviendo al tema,solo con NANOTECNOLOGIA podes poner un emisor dentro de una mariposa y tenes que tener un receptor con GRAN GANANCIA,o sea MUCHISIMA,para que recepcione.


----------



## Jesus66 (Nov 26, 2012)

Y la foto??

¿Y al final que cristal has utilizado? 

Jesús


----------



## miguelus (Nov 26, 2012)

Bueno días.
 Y la mariposa  ¿Qué opina de llevar ese peso encima?.
¿Alguién se ha preocupado de sus derechos? 


ADM  (Asociación para el Derecho de las Mariposas)

Sal U2


----------



## Jesus66 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tienes toda la razón, seguro que a las mariposas y otros bichitos sin duda no les hace ninguna gracia que les cojamos y pongamos un emisor. 
Pero resulta que es la única forma de hacerles un seguimiento serio de sus movimientos, para lo cual está estipulado que, dependiendo de si son terrestres o voladores, el peso del emisor debe encontrarse por debajo del 3-5% del peso del bicho. Lo que nunca se quiere es poner un peso excesivo a los animales, ya que los datos obtenidos no tendrían ninguna validez. 
El precio de los emisores comerciales es muy elevado, entre 200 y 300 euros, lo que dificulta o impide cualquier estudio sencillito y con bajo o nulo presupuesto. Ya que normalmente se deben marcar un número grande de ejemplares. Y bueno, en eso estamos, intentado realizar nuestros trabajos pero buscando precios de coste y, en mi caso, sin apenas conocimientos de electrónica. Por intentarlo que no quede.
Jesús

PD: Espero que lo entienda la ADM, es para conocer bien las mariposas y otros bichitos


----------

